# Pregunta muy básica con polos y pilas



## Imk (Nov 21, 2010)

Bueno aprovecho para agradecer las veces que me han ayudado antes y les ago una pregunta que posiblemente les haga creer que soy un ignorante en esto, y tienen razón.

El fundamento de mi pregunta es que no lo eh podido averiguar con mis profesores ni tampoco en internet (siempre pasa que buscas funcionamiento de una radio por ej. y con ese mismo título encuentras la radio fue inventada en... muchas veces).
La cuestion seguramente sea o muy básica o tal vez (disculpen) aún no se sepa, bueno son estas dos: 
1)El comportamiento de la corriente eléctrica es bastante "sencillo" cuando en un circuito cualquiera se tienen dos polos, ¿Qué sucede si tengo 4? Esa estoy seguro que es muy básica.
2)Cuando se conectan dos pilas en serie [+-][+-] ¿Por que no se descarga el negativo de uina con el positivo de otra (no me digan que porque el circuito está abierto)? El polo negativo de una de las dos queda en el medio de dos polos positivos! [+-][+-] ¿por donde salen esos electrones si a la izquierda está "cerrado" y a la derecha también!?

Disculpen que haga este tipo de preguntas pero no puedo avanzar más sin saber esto.
Gracias!


----------



## Wasmosy (Nov 21, 2010)

1) polos que yo sepa hay 2 nomas .. te referis a 2 polos por tener 2 pilas? en ese caso lo pones en serie o paralelo ...

2)si tenes 2 pilas en serie el voltaje se suma, por ejemplo si pones 2 pilas AA en serie vas a tener 3v y su respectivo amperaje ...


espero haber sido de ayuda ...

PD: http://solete.nichese.com/conexionbateria.html ... ese enlace capaz sea de tu provecho ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

Evidentemente no estás hablando de polos y ceros , sino de polos de pilas .

Si en un circuito hay 4 de tus "polos" , lo que quiere decir que hay dos pilas , habrá que analizar por "nodos"

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_AnalisisNodos.asp

En cuanto a la segunda pregunta , cada pila mueve electrones de acuerdo a su reacción quimica *INTERNA* (y ésto es individual dentro de cada pila) , o sea que se cumple lo que vos decís  , no decís :cabezon: , hay que conectarlas en serie yyyyyyyyyyyyy cerrar el circuito.

 No confundas el comportamiento de las pilas con el de los imanes che !

Saludos !


----------



## Imk (Nov 22, 2010)

Parece que no me hice entender bien, pero les agradezco mucho sus respuestas.

Lo que quise decir es que dentro de una pila existe una barrera física o química (que puede considerarse física también) que no permite que los electrones que se encuentran en el polo negativo se combinen con los átomos del polo positivo que tienen "falta" de electrones (que tienen más protones que electrones), ahora, si los electrones de una pila no pueden atravesar esta barrera, por qué podrían hacerlo los de la otra pila, y cuando digo esto me refiero a que cuando conectamos en serie dos pilas, el polo negativo de una queda en el medio de dos polos positivos, uno de la misma pila y el otro de la otra, por consiguiente los electrones del polo "encerrado" no tienen un camino libre hasta los átomos cargados positivamente de su propia pila, sin embargo si lo tienen hacia los átomos positivos de la otra, siguiendo este razonamiento (que le falta algo o esta mal pues lo muestra la experiencia) si conectaramos dos pilas en serie y cerraramos el circuito tendríamos 1,5v en cualquier punto del conductor, y los otros 1,5v se descargarían de una pila a la otra.
Me da la sensación de que las fuerzas eléctricas que mantienen el universo en coheción se olvidaron de las pilas, ¡¡por favor sáquenme esta sensación tan horrible!!
De cualquier modo gracias por responder y antes de irme:


> o sea que se cumple lo que vos decís , no decís


 No entendí eso...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Imk dijo:


> Parece que no me hice entender bien, pero les agradezco mucho sus respuestas.
> 
> Lo que quise decir es que dentro de una pila existe una barrera física o química (que puede considerarse física también) que no permite que los electrones que se encuentran en el polo negativo se combinen con los átomos del polo positivo que tienen "falta" de electrones (que tienen más protones que electrones), ahora, si los electrones de una pila no pueden atravesar esta barrera, por qué podrían hacerlo los de la otra pila, y cuando digo esto me refiero a que cuando conectamos en serie dos pilas, el polo negativo de una queda en el medio de dos polos positivos, uno de la misma pila y el otro de la otra, por consiguiente los electrones del polo "encerrado" no tienen un camino libre hasta los átomos cargados positivamente de su propia pila, sin embargo si lo tienen hacia los átomos positivos de la otra, siguiendo este razonamiento (que le falta algo o esta mal pues lo muestra la experiencia) si conectaramos dos pilas en serie y cerraramos el circuito tendríamos 1,5v en cualquier punto del conductor, y los otros 1,5v se descargarían de una pila a la otra.
> Me da la sensación de que las fuerzas eléctricas que mantienen el universo en coheción se olvidaron de las pilas, ¡¡por favor sáquenme esta sensación tan horrible!!
> ...


 
Estas me....... fuera del tarro ahi, al cerrar el circuito de una pila, los electrones se mueven desde le polo negativo (por asi decirlo) hacia el lado positivo, que es el que carece de electrones, al conectar dos o mas en serie , se produce el mismo efecto,ya que la circulacion de corriente es igual en cada pila! y no se descarga la primera pila ya que igualmente el circuito no esta cerrado, al cerrar el circuito de dos o mas pilas , la descarga se hace por igual en cada pila que se encuentre conectado!

Que alguien me corrija si no le acerte al tarro!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2010)

Claro se cumple cuando cerrás el circuito , te guste o no te guste 

¿Lo del polo negativo de una pila , en relación a que lo tomás o medís?

O sea que si yo pongo en una caja cerrada una pila con un cable conectado a un polo de ella y solo tenés acceso a ese cablecito. No hay manera de saber a que polo está conectado.

Será positivo o negativo *en relación al otro propio polo* , a través de una reaccion química.

Seguís confundiendo las pilas con los imanes , si encierro un iman en una caja y solo dejo salir un polo , *si puedo saber cual es.* 

Los electrones de un polo de una pila solo podrán desplazarse cuando en ésta pila se cierre el circuito y se produzca la reacción química.

. . . ¿ Vas entendiendo ?


----------



## Imk (Nov 22, 2010)

Bueno vuelvo a agradecer, pero parece que les tengo que pedir disculpas: eso no es lo que yo estoy preguntando...

Ya se lo que sucede en la realidad, y no estoy plantendo ningún caso práctico: primero, los imanes no tienen nada que hacer en el tema, luego, no importa realmente cual es el polo positivo o el negativo de la pila, siempre que las conectemos en serie; Lo voy a expresar graficamente:


Las barreras son señaladas con el fin de indicar que ese camino está cerrado para los electrones, la atracción muestra que los electrones de una de las pilas se atrae con los "protones" de la otra. Repito que se lo que pasa en la realidad, pero hasta aquí no he encontrado ningún fundamento basado en las verdades más básicas que explique el por qué de esa realidad. Las explicaciones que me dieron se basaban en convenciones que se usan en la electronica (me refiero mejor dicho a conocimientos que se utilizan sin fundamentación debido a que todo aquel que estudia o estudió electronica se encuentran profundamente familiarizado con ellos) o alusionando las explicaciones que da la quimica, pero creo que no me expliqué bien antes. Les agradezco mucho que me respondan no encuentro esto por ningún otro lado!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

Los electrones se mueven por una DIFERENCIA DE POTENCIAL y eso ocurre dentro de la propia pila.

A los electrones de una pila no le interesan los protones de la otra , quizás se muevan algunos por una cuestión de atraccion fatal . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Vin (Nov 23, 2010)

Imk dijo:


> Bueno vuelvo a agradecer, pero parece que les tengo que pedir disculpas: eso no es lo que yo estoy preguntando...
> 
> Ya se lo que sucede en la realidad, y no estoy plantendo ningún caso práctico: primero, los imanes no tienen nada que hacer en el tema, luego, no importa realmente cual es el polo positivo o el negativo de la pila, siempre que las conectemos en serie; Lo voy a expresar graficamente:
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué dices? ¿No te han dicho más arriba que no se puede saber a que polo es cada uno hasta que no tienes los 2?

Si conectas el negativo de una al positivo de otra no ocurre nada, ya que no son "polos" hasta que no cierras el circuito. Los electrones solo se desplazan si el circuito está cerrado, vamos esto es elemental...


----------



## Imk (Nov 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS: Quieres decir que los electrones no pasan a través del cable conductor, solo se recombinan dentro de la pila? Para que se necesita el cable si los electrones se trasladan de negativo a positivo dentro de la pila? Bueno creo que eso no lo entendí, lo de la atracción fatal si que lo entendí y creo que sobra.(bueno supongo que es un chiste no me voy a ofender)

Vin: nada, no abrás entendido lo que quise decir, no importa cual de los polos es el negativo o el positivo, lo que importa es que los hay; si ves la imagen que subí verás que mirándola en un espejo (que es como se vería si fuese un caso REAL en el que los polos estuviesen mal "etiquetados") no se afectaría ninguna de las características del sistema al cual estaba haciendo referencia. Por otro lado repetí miles de veces que ya sé lo que sucede en la realidad en este caso en particular, pero este principio se aplicaría también a otros elementos en diferentes circuitos, por ejemplo un capacitor. Hasta que punto y en qué condiciones las cargas eléctricas iguales se repelen y las opuestas se atraen es lo que me determinará el comportamiento de la corriente eléctrica en todo circuito, tal vez porque para algunos es muy obvio, o por cualquier otro motivo sigo sin poder encontrar en algún lado cuáles son esas condiciones y como funcionan.

Creo que ya me exedí en preguntar, no los molesto más, si alguno, por ahí lee esto y tiene ganas de aclarar este nudo que me he hecho igualmente le agradezco mucho, en cuanto a los que ya me respondieron les agradezco otra vez a todos y no los molesto más.


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

A ver, miralo de esta manera.

Pensaemos en hidraulica un poco.

LA presión es la la tensión.
El agua serían los electrones.

Uno tiene dos bombas de agua separadas, las cuales tienen una diferencia de presión.

Cuando uno las conecta en serie, el "cúmulo" de agua que estaba en la salida de la bomba A es succionado por la bomba B, teniendo a la salida de la bomba B el "cúmulo" de la bomba B mas el "cúmulo" de la bomba A.

Intente hacerlo simple pero veo que no sale...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 24, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Estas me....... fuera del tarro ahi, al cerrar el circuito de una pila, los electrones se mueven desde le polo negativo (por asi decirlo) hacia el lado positivo, que es el que carece de electrones, al conectar dos o mas en serie , se produce el mismo efecto,ya que la circulacion de corriente es igual en cada pila! y no se descarga la primera pila ya que igualmente el circuito no esta cerrado, al cerrar el circuito de dos o mas pilas , la descarga se hace por igual en cada pila que se encuentre conectado!
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si no le acerte al tarro!!


 



Los electrones se mueven desde un nodo con una diferencia de potencial mayor a hacia otro nodo de menor diferencia de potencial..... resumiendo.. del positivo al negativo. (aunque no siempre es negativo) -- corriganme si estoy equivocado


----------



## Imk (Nov 24, 2010)

U que bueno... Me gustaron sus respuestas, aunque no entendí del todo la primera.
Tomando la segunda en cuenta, diríamos que los electrónes se mueven hacia donde hay ausencia de electrones, debido a la atracción eléctrica, pero vuelven a suceder dos cosas: 
1- Si los electrones se mueven hacia donde no hay electrones debido a una ddp (por una fuerza eléctrica) por qué los electrones del polo negativo de una de las pilas que están conectadas en serie no se mueven hacia el polo positivo de la otra, no debería haber una fuerza eléctrica entre cargas opuestas, y podríamos decir que hay un "circuito cerrado" porque el camino desde más a menos esta completo, está cerrado; en cambio los otros dos polos no están comunicados por eso es que anteriormente decía que (repito según este razonamiento que evidentemente está mal porque la experiencia lo demuestra) en el circuito cerrado de dos pilas conectadas en paralelo debería haber 1,5v. 
2- Cuando dices que las dos bombas tienen diferencia de presión creo que estás diciendo que dentro de ellas mismas, no se, las bombas tal vez no sean el mejor ejemplo pero si pensaramos en diferentes alturas tendríamos:


|≈≈|......|≈≈|......
.......|~~|.....|~~|

Donde |≈≈| viene a ser un "tanque" con mayor altura y más agua (polo-)
|~~| es otro "tanque" con menor altura y menos agua (polo+)

Y donde
|≈≈|......
.......|~~
es una pila.

Entonces la carga negativa de la pila verde debería volcarse en la carga positiva de la naranja, Por otro lado qué camino puede tomar la carga verde hasta salir de las pilas para "recorrer" el circuito, yo la veo encerrada, en vista de lo que sucede en la realidad, dicha carga debería sumarse a la negativa naranja, pero como es eso posible si las cargas naranjas están separadas por una barrera, y cómo es posible aún que los electrones pasen por a través de la carga positiva sin recombinarse ¿siguen otro camino? no veo ninguno!
Bueno igualmente agradezco que me han tenido mucha pasiencia y que me han intentado ayudar en esto! y espero que alguien entienda mi esquema que me quedó tan horrible!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Imk dijo:


> DOSMETROS: Quieres decir que los electrones no pasan a través del cable conductor, solo se recombinan dentro de la pila? Para que se necesita el cable si los electrones se trasladan de negativo a positivo dentro de la pila? Bueno creo que eso no lo entendí, lo de la atracción fatal si que lo entendí y creo que sobra.(bueno supongo que es un chiste no me voy a ofender)


 
Los electrones *SI* circulan por el cable , peeeeeeero solo si la pila los empuja, los electrones son siempre los mismos (no aparecen y desaparecen) y son recombinados en la pila y vuelta a girar el circuito. Digamos que una pila conectada a un led encendido , los mismos electrones pasarán por el led millones de veces.

Con lo de atracción fatal , me refería al movimiento de cargas de tipo estático por atracción electrostática (electricidad estática)

Saludos !


----------



## Imk (Nov 24, 2010)

Es decir que una pila no consiste en una determinada carga negativa alojada en uno de los polos que se desplaza hacia el otro polo hasta recombinarse totalmente, sino que los electrones que ya han pasado por el cable vuelven a hacerlo otra vez impulsados por alguna fuerza o efecto que evidentemente se agota? ¿Es decir que no existen cargas positivas ni negativas en la pila, tiene un funcionamiento puramente químico? claro, sino se utilizarían condensadores!! (no te preocupes que no pensé que los electrones desaparecieran). Ahora voy entendiendo muchas gracias! (creo) uy lo peor de todo es que esto es bastante obvio (que no se trata de dos cargas acumuladas) aparentemente tendré que aprender un poco más sobre las pilas, de cualquier modo, si conectáramos 2 capacitores cargados del mismo modo en que abríamos de conectar las pilas, es decir en serie, si sucedería lo que yo estaba planteando no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

No , sólo se moverían unas muy pequeñas cargas estáticas (atracción fatal ).

Para mover electrones necesitás energía , cuantos más electrones (más corriente , más amperios , más Joules) más energía , en el caso de la pila convertís energía química en energía eléctrica , en el caso de un generador (dínamo) convertís energía mecánica en energía eléctrica.

En el caso de tus dos pilas en serie , algunos electrones serán atraidos electrostáticamente por el otro polo de la otra pila , pero no puede intervenir en la reacción química y ahí se termina todo.

Saludos!


----------



## Imk (Nov 24, 2010)

es decir que por ejemplo si tengo un capacitor en un circuito cerrado, y este capacitor podría teoricamente descargarse en sí mismo, ignoraría la ddp con la fuente incluso al pasar muy cerca de ella?

Los conceptos básicos los tengo claros (bueno los que yo entiendo por básicos) pero simplemente no veo una deferencia entre la ddp que puedan tener dos placas de un mismo transistor con la que puedan tener dos placas de dos distintos, es decir que si conecto dos fuentes de corriente continua supongamos dos transformadores, + con - y - con + ¿solo habria esa "atracción fatal" no circularía la corriente? bueno te agradezco otra vez me has ayudado mucho!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Claro porque estás tomando como concepto principal que "cargas de distinto signo se atraen y de igual signo se rechazan" . . . y eso es cierto !

Perooooooooooo , solo a nivel estático (mirá mis pelos )

A nivel *dinámico* necesitás algo que *bombee* electrones , que los *tironee* de un extremo y los *empuje* del otro y los haga *circular* (circuito . . . cerrado ).

Entonces no pienses en los electrones como libremente circulando por los cables de los circuitos , pensá que primero circularon por dentro de la pila.

Y como vos mismo dijiste antes , el capacitor almacena cargas ¡ OK ! pero las cargas son por atracción entre sus propias placas , no con la placa del vecino.

Entonces te agrego que la pila almacena quimicamente la posibilidad de "bombear " electrones , pero eso lo hará unicamente cuando les permitas "dar la vuelta" (cerrar el circuito).

Si ponés dos pilas en serie con un led en el medio o una lamparita ¿ debería encender ? 

Hacé la prueba URGENTE 



 



Saludos !


----------



## Imk (Nov 24, 2010)

eso me encantó, ahí está lo que yo preguntaba es decir que lo que atrae a los electrones, lo que genera esa diferenci de potencial no es esa fuerza eléctrica, me encantó.

Ahora, si no es la fuerza eléctrica la que hace circular a los electrones (bombear, tirar etc.)
Qué fuerza es?!!!!!:cabezon:
 Y si sí se trata de la fuerza eléctrica. Es una fuerza prejuiciosa? Por qué elije con quién atraerse y con quién no, si no existe ninguna diferencia química entre dos polos positivos de sus respectivos condensadores cargados???
Esos son tus pelos??
Bueno antes de terminar este mensaje, te digo que ya lo prové anteriormente (a ese "circuito")
Y ya deben estar medio cansados pero ¡¡Muchas gracias!! No tengo como pagarles?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Imk dijo:


> . . . . si no existe ninguna diferencia química entre dos polos positivos de sus respectivos condensadores cargados???


 
Si que existe diferencia química , el menjunje ese de ácido está entre los polos de la pila , no entre un polo de una y un polo de otra . Son matrimonios . . . y vos querés fiesta swinger 

También las cargas electrostáricas son las de las chapitas enfrentadas de un mismo capacitor , el capacitor de al lado no tiene nada que ver . . .  casi , porque si estuviera demasiado cerca habría una capacidad parásita .



Imk dijo:


> Esos son tus pelos?


 
   

Saludos !


----------



## Imk (Nov 25, 2010)

Bueno no quiero seguir molestando. Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda que me han dado, en especial a DOSMETROS que me tuvo tanta pasiencia!!
Nos veremos con algún otro tema...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

De nada che 

Saludos !


----------

